# Lets see pics of your fishing boat!!



## Arrow3 (Jul 2, 2006)

Its the time of year when everone is trying  to catch some fish to pass the time to hunting season...Lets see some pics of your fishing boat...Doesn't have to be fancy..Show'em off.... 

Here's mine....

1988 Challenger bass boat...75 hp suzuki....I got it last year from another Woody's member.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 2, 2006)

You ready to get spanked in that boat tomorrow?


----------



## stev (Jul 2, 2006)

*My boat*

here she is


----------



## steven (Jul 2, 2006)

*Triton tr21x bass masters classic edition*

This is my fishing rig 05 triton.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 2, 2006)

Jody Hawk said:
			
		

> You ready to get spanked in that boat tomorrow?




Bring it!!!  Don't sing it!!


----------



## steven (Jul 2, 2006)

*triton tr 21x*

here she is


----------



## short stop (Jul 2, 2006)

Brandon - Jody's  going to be wearing the '' lucky Hat '' you better watchout


----------



## Greg Tench (Jul 2, 2006)

Nice Rig for sure Steven!!!!!!!


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 2, 2006)

short stop said:
			
		

> Brandon - Jody's  going to be wearing the '' lucky Hat '' you better watchout




Im gonna take that hat and sink it in the lake....


----------



## Gmoney (Jul 2, 2006)

Mine.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 3, 2006)

Gmoney said:
			
		

> Mine.



Man, that is nice !!!!


----------



## Pappy (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, I'll play along............


----------



## PHIL M (Jul 3, 2006)

get ready! here it is!


























it may be small, but it sees its share of fish slime!


----------



## Dirk (Jul 3, 2006)

*Fleet*

My insurance man told me I could get a discount by changing to the fleet policy, so I did.....  

Center console WellCraft






River boat (Lowe Roughneck/75hp E-Tech jet drive)






3 Kayaks






And I also have a 15' Coleman Canoe (but no picture).  I refuse to "not be able" to get to wherever I want to fish..... The fisherman who dies with the most boats (and debt   ) wins the tournament of life, and I have a good start.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 3, 2006)

here is mine

dont laugh


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> here is mine
> 
> dont laugh




Come off the hip real estate man!!


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 3, 2006)

Arrow3 said:
			
		

> Come off the hip real estate man!!



you woulda thought he would have a nicer pair of shoes .....


----------



## huntnnut (Jul 3, 2006)

JT, I like those rod holders!  Those real estate signs have so many uses it's unreal...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 3, 2006)

Those are my painting/fishing shoes.  Ok so maybe I screwed up a nice pair of shoes by painting (only time I would even consider ever painting!) and now they are my fishing shoes


----------



## Al33 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Here's mine without the trailer*

I don't have to worry about anyone stealing it. 

There have been a lot of fish put in this old hag, mostly by Missing Ridge.  I think that's because he gets in more fishing time than I do. I have to bail the water.


----------



## PHIL M (Jul 3, 2006)

Al, Ive seen your trailer. its a classic!


----------



## jay sullivent (Jul 3, 2006)

this is mine, except now i've got an 18 horse on it.


----------



## Geeseman (Jul 3, 2006)

here ye go............









its for the long fishing trips....


----------



## quailchaser (Jul 3, 2006)

My little toy.


----------



## Al33 (Jul 3, 2006)

PHIL M said:
			
		

> Al, Ive seen your trailer. its a classic!


Phil, what you saw was the trailer in the background. I stepped up in the world and the boat now sits on a REAL boat trailer.


----------



## armyman2007 (Jul 3, 2006)

Here's mine 2000 Triton TR21 with 225 Merc


----------



## GARYRANGER521 (Jul 3, 2006)

Okay heres mine 05 Ranger 521 with 250 hp Mercury Verado........Gary


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 3, 2006)

man yall are killing me, go back and look at my boat again


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 3, 2006)

Dirk - is that post that holds the winch on the Wellcraft duck taped on?


----------



## Dirk (Jul 3, 2006)

*Yep*

There are bolts holding it on but they are loose (and froze from saltwater) so it liked to slide forward and backward till I Duck Taped it. Keep in mind fellas that I am a Georgia boy but I did  move to Alabama for a few years and graduated high school there. I learned that if Duck Tape won't fix it, it ain't broke.....   Dirk


----------



## Jeff Blair (Jul 3, 2006)

This is my rig when I first got my T-Top.


----------



## Team3D (Jul 3, 2006)

*Truck and Boat Combo*

Truck and Boat Combo!!!!!!

MattD


----------



## WSB (Jul 3, 2006)

Ya'll got some nice boats, I got mine from the same guy that Jim got his. Hope to have a bass boat one day.


----------



## BassWorm (Jul 4, 2006)

*My Boat*

It ain't been out as much as it used to. But its as good as it ever was.


----------



## capt stan (Jul 4, 2006)

Mine 23 ft Key Largo Twin 115 fourstrokes






Team boat 2500 Key Largo twin 200 HPDI's


----------



## Mr.Mellons (Jul 4, 2006)

Heres my 1972 Robalo R190. I just finished restoring it inside and out. 










I also repainted my '83 Evinrude 175 and got new decals made.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 4, 2006)

here is mine outfitted the way i like it. with momma and the boy!!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 4, 2006)

and here is the stealth boat. i love my canoe. i want to get a kayak one day, but the boy has said i better get two!!!


----------



## DDD (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's my rig, and it's for sale BTW.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 5, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> here is mine
> 
> dont laugh


   Good one


----------



## Ol' Buckmaster (Jul 5, 2006)

'95 372V with a 150 Fast strike. Arrow3 and Haven have seen this one in action


----------



## weagle (Jul 5, 2006)

Here's mine: The Weagle River Scooner  .







I've had all kinds, but I use this one more than any boat I've ever owned.  Air cooled Briggs & Stratton runs on regular gas and this thing is basically zero maintenance.

Less time fixing and more time fishing 






Weagle


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 5, 2006)

Ol' Buckmaster said:
			
		

> '95 372V with a 150 Fast strike. Arrow3 and Haven have seen this one in action




That was a butt kicking action...


----------



## DDD (Jul 6, 2006)

Weagle, nice rig, but if you put a UGA shirt on that girl I bet the fish would have been 10 times bigger!  LOL!   That shirt is so ugly it was probably scaring the fish!!


----------



## Davis31052 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Here's Mine*

paid for and still pretty


----------



## gabowman (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice rigs ya'll...
Jim I especially like yours outfitted with those twin converses, and factory installed rodholders


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jul 6, 2006)

beardgitter said:
			
		

> Nice rigs ya'll...
> Jim I especially like yours outfitted with those twin converses, and factory installed rodholders



hey get it right, thems new balances


----------



## Robert 31320 (Jul 6, 2006)

On land





On the water


----------



## CAL (Jul 6, 2006)

Nice boats everyone.Weagle,I especially like yours since I just bought one myself.That fishing buddy you have is awfully special I know.Congratulations on your catch young lady,you are beautiful!


----------



## ButcherTony (Jul 6, 2006)

*new sketter*

View attachment 33233 in 79


----------



## Adirondacker (Jul 7, 2006)

"Skeeter" rigged for striper fishing.


----------



## Scout'nStripers (Jul 7, 2006)

*My retirement gift*

21ft Scout Sportfish


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 7, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> hey get it right, thems new balances




I know, but I knew that _converse_ would get your bristles up


----------



## Brine (Jul 7, 2006)

Geeseman said:
			
		

> here ye go............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dern...that thang is nice. a few more pallets, and i'll be sittin pretty like you.


----------



## Badluck (Jul 8, 2006)

*her she is*

My badluck baby


----------



## Badluck (Jul 8, 2006)

*side veiw*

side view


----------



## BIGGUS (Jul 10, 2006)

*I like my fish soaked in saltwater!!!*


----------



## BIGGUS (Jul 10, 2006)

*Nearly forgot my baby!!!*


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 11, 2006)

Here's the river boat............


----------



## Limbshaker (Jul 11, 2006)

lake boat


----------



## woody777 (Jul 17, 2006)

My boat.


----------



## markland (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't pass time till hunting season, I just keep on huntin'  Mark


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jul 18, 2006)

newest picture from this week


----------



## Jorge (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's my house boat. It's available for rent whenever Darcy and her friends aren't using it. Last seen in Appalachicola Bay.


----------



## Darcy (Jul 18, 2006)

Jorge said:
			
		

> Here's my house boat. It's available for rent whenever Darcy and her friends aren't using it. Last seen in Appalachicola Bay.


hey now, i saw that HORHAY....
btw - we're staying in a condo in one of the sterling resorts, thank you very much!


----------



## bradpatt03 (Jul 18, 2006)

2005 Skeeter Fish/Ski w/ 200 yamaha outboard

also got a 1990 Tracker w/ a 40hp Merc but no pics of it


----------



## Jorge (Jul 18, 2006)

Darcy said:
			
		

> hey now, i saw that HORHAY....
> btw - we're staying in a condo in one of the sterling resorts, thank you very much!


Well, you did not give me proper notice so I'm keeping your deposit.


----------



## Lightninrod (Sep 8, 2006)

Now here's a poor boy's boat.  Git's me there and back .

Dan


----------



## JnT (Sep 8, 2006)

Sundance F17CC


----------



## brian chambers (Sep 10, 2006)

*yeap its a zoom zoom*

its a real getter


----------



## oldcsm (Sep 11, 2006)

*My money hole*


----------



## bassin billy (Sep 11, 2006)

I hope this works!!


----------



## javelin225ho (Sep 12, 2006)

it didn't......

im gonna try to be on sinclair on friday.....


----------



## aaron batson (Oct 6, 2006)

My new ride - sold the Javelin


----------



## CardsFan (Oct 6, 2006)

As of this coming Sunday, this will be the new "jet" ride


----------



## Rick Tilson (Oct 17, 2006)

*Just got back in town*

In the last three weeks, we've been to Athans AL, Nashville TN, And Paris TN (twice). Haven't even been around Georgia with her yet. See you all soon!


----------



## charliecfh (Oct 22, 2006)

1994 Astro S17B, 125 Merc, Lowrance X70A


----------



## sbroadwell (Oct 22, 2006)

charliecfh said:


> 1994 Astro S17B, 125 Merc, Lowrance X70A



Darn. That looks just like my boat! Some coincidence.


----------



## gonnawin (Oct 26, 2006)

well...........dang


----------



## cowboyncountry (Oct 28, 2006)

*1971 custom craft*

got this cheap and redid the inside, It work until I hit the lottery


----------



## gonnawin (Oct 30, 2006)

you should try trolling rooster tails on big beaver with that boat, LOL  how you feeling?





cowboyncountry said:


> got this cheap and redid the inside, It work until I hit the lottery


----------



## Cameron197 (Nov 5, 2006)

Well this is what it look like three months ago. Now it's torn down geting a rebuild the way I want it to be.


----------



## Judge (Nov 5, 2006)

*2003 SX 200*

My Skeeter


----------



## Arrow3 (Feb 11, 2007)

Almost fishing time boys!!! Get us some more pics of those boats!!!


----------



## pbmang (Feb 12, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> Almost fishing time boys!!! Get us some more pics of those boats!!!



Its always fishing time


----------



## captbrian (Feb 12, 2007)

*the charter boat i run*

welcome the 'FAMILY TRADITION'


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 13, 2007)

like seeing the Skeeters, need to post my red and black beast on here


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke (Feb 13, 2007)

Here's my old redo..





And her DuraJet...





I wish I could get stick stearing but I'd be better off just putting it on a newer boat.

OH, here is the biggest smile that was ever caught while in it...


----------



## J.Reed (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey CardsFan...how 'bout that win the Ville had last night at Pittsburgh...oh btw...the boat pic is the avatar.
JR


----------



## Ron288 (Feb 13, 2007)

JT  what horse power you running ?


----------



## CardsFan (Feb 13, 2007)

> how 'bout that win the Ville had last night at Pittsburgh


JR, it's been a very long time coming.  We have been absolutely horrible the past year and a half.  Pitino has made some recruiting mistakes after our Final 4 appearance 2 years ago and he'll be the first to acknowledge it.    I think I saw this team finally start to execute what Slick Rick has been trying to teach them all this time.  I just pray it continues


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Feb 13, 2007)

*Here is a Pic of my boat*

Here is a picture of my boat> 













You see(Actually you can't see) i don't have a boat. College tuition has put a hold on that-3 daughters worth of college tuition-But they are worth it.


----------



## Festus (Feb 13, 2007)




----------



## Bad influence 2202 (Feb 13, 2007)

_*Where are all the Yamies*_?


----------



## hopsing the crappie king (Feb 13, 2007)

heres mine 91 bullet 2.5 mercury drag, yall didnt know crappie could swim 90?


----------



## pbmang (Feb 14, 2007)

Bad influence 2202 said:


> _*Where are all the Yamies*_?



lol...i had a 250 yammy on mine!


----------



## J.Reed (Feb 14, 2007)

Ron, mine is a Nitro 700LX with a 90HP Merc.
JR


----------



## ASago (Feb 14, 2007)

My main ride:










My much simpler preferred watercraft:





Aaron


----------



## Bart Sims (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is mine, picture is before I owned her.


----------



## pbmang (Feb 14, 2007)

those river boats are awsome!


----------



## CardsFan (Feb 14, 2007)

Well hello there Aaron!   Nice boat!  I like the rod holder layout you have on the stern.   Are you fishing planers and freelines with that?


----------



## loader9 (Feb 15, 2007)

*boat*

tracker


----------



## ASago (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi CardsFan,

That little PVC rig isn't as sturdy as it looks... at least not for planer boards - that's my crappie setup   I built the whole thing for under $20.

Aaron


----------



## CardsFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Aaron, I'm sure we'll see you up one of the rivers this summer.  BTW, where's the prop on that thang?


----------



## spotman (Feb 16, 2007)

*my boat*

SS Lip-snatcher


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 17, 2007)

Ron288 said:


> JT  what horse power you running ?



about 11


----------



## Hawkeye82 (Feb 18, 2007)

2005 Triton TR186


----------



## Hobnob (Feb 18, 2007)

*Don't Be Jealous...*

Check out my new 2007 RX710 Styrocraft.This thing is a fish magnet!!!!


----------



## the HEED! (Feb 19, 2007)

*heres my Skeeter*

for sale in swap and sell, I will keep it come spring


----------



## gonnawin (Feb 21, 2007)

heres my yak, it wasnt made just for fishing, but it will be, i have already put the bases for two Scotty T-Rods on it


----------



## DaGris (Feb 27, 2007)

Its a bad picture but here it is. 2001 Sundance Skiff. 17 foot. Minn kota trolling motor, 50 hp johnson. Bought it new in 02'. I love this boat!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Mar 13, 2007)

Here's another one for the poor man's category  - My rig ain't as pretty as some of the fiberglass glitter and  gelcoat I've seen on here ( some of ya'll have some very sweet rigs!)-  But  I can pull it with my 4cyl Tacoma, I can back it in anywhere, and best of all.... I didn't have to finance it.


----------



## jettman96 (Mar 13, 2007)

AMEN and Hallelujah Confederate Jay....  I think we got our boats from the same dealer LOL  I need to get a pic of mine and post it.


----------



## Gmonkey (Mar 13, 2007)

Boat by Bethany Bridge






check out this similar thread if you like boat pictures...

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=463046


----------

